# He lost his colors....??



## xfactor (May 8, 2003)

I have a 175 gallon set up with about 30 Haps/Peacocks and a couple of Victorian cichlids. I bought a beautiful Victorian..not sure the name right now, but the established one, Yellow Albert, who is much smaller was chasing him around a bit. He got his colors and was trying to establish dominance.

The newly inserted Victorian's colors remained at the time. Flash forward a day and his colors are gone. Was it because of the established fish expressed dominance that he lost his colors? I'm guessing it was, EVEN THOUGH he's NOT CHASING him anymore. He got him to "submit" and now he can go about his business. Is this right?

If I take the dominate little fellow out, will the once beautiful fish color up again? Thanks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Male Victorians that are not dominant, will not display their nice colours. If you take the dominant guy out, there is no guarantee the new guy will colour up without females. Vic's are just like that.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i would give him some time and wait till a water chage and maybe a changing around of decore.
i have several vic species in 1 tank and they all show nice color but each one also has tthier own area they claim.


----------

